# Socketkommunikation mit Webserver



## Chris6783 (9. Jul 2007)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Javaprogramm geschrieben:


```
Socket server = new Socket(SERVER_NAME, 80);
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(server.getOutputStream()); 
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(server.getInputStream()));

out.write("sadfasfasdfa\n");   ///<<<
 
out.flush();
System.out.println(Stream2String(in));
```

Daraufhin gibt der Webserver (Apache) die index - Webseite zurück... Tausche ich allerdings diese "Müll" anfrage gegen eine richtige Serveranfrage aus:


```
Socket server = new Socket(SERVER_NAME, 80);
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(server.getOutputStream()); 
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(server.getInputStream()));

out.write("GET / HTTP/1.1\n");   ///<<<

out.flush();
System.out.println(Stream2String(in));
```

Dann funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr...

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegt?

Danke im Vorraus,
Christain


----------



## Murray (9. Jul 2007)

Chris6783 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr...



Was passiert denn? Liefert der Server noch etwas zurück (einen HTTP-Status-Code z.B.)?


----------



## Chris6783 (9. Jul 2007)

Ich bekomme eine HTML Seite, in der Steht, dass der Server die Anfrage nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jul 2007)

Dann wird die Anfrage falsch gewesen sein 
Kenn die HTML-Codes nicht auswendig. Aber überprüf das sicherheitshalber nochmal... Nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Chris6783 (10. Jul 2007)

Nanonane ;-)

Aber der Witz ist ja, dass eine Sinnlose Anfrae, die definitiv Falsch ist zum richtigen Ergebnis führt  ???:L


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jul 2007)

Wird dann der Standardfall für den Webserver sein. Frei nach dem Motto:

"Wenn er nicht weiß was er will kriegt er der Startseite..."


----------

